# Greetings! And... SmokerCraft Re-build



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello! It's been years but I used to frequent this forum. I couldn't get my old screen name to work so I created this new one. I think my old screen name was JKTrevecca. I live in middle Tennessee and currently own my third tin boat. The boat is in great shape and was used 3 times last week. I received some money for Christmas and decided to use it on re-building the interior of the boat to add storage and make it more custom to me. 

I started lurking this forum again yesterday and decided to sign up again since I just dove into a project that I'd like to share and get your input on. 

I'm re-building the interior of my humble fishing boat. It's a 1981 SmokerCraft 16 foot deep v. I'm a striper fisherman and my plan is to increase storage space, freshen everything up, and incorporate my bait tank into the front deck in a fashion that is semi-permanent but also semi-portable. 

Here is a link to a photo album of my project thus far. I started on it yesterday. https://goo.gl/photos/7KKadFCFsfcLS78RA

At the bottom of this post is my budget/shopping list. I plan to use exterior plywood but haven't decided on how to seal it yet. I catch my own bait which is wet and messy. And... I use salt in my bait tank so while I fish freshwater, salt is involved to a degree. 

ebay has a 1 gallon 2 part epoxy resin kit for about 70 bucks shipped to my door. I have read that may of you use thompsons or paint. Are you getting 10+ years with that? Would 1 gallon of epoxy resin be enough to coat all sides of a 16 foot by 60 inch floor + the front decking materials? 

Any input on where to get materials for great deals? Specifically the plywood, resin, and vinyl floor covering. 

Here is my shopping list. The bottom items are "if I can squeeze it in the budget but not required" items. 

Thanks and Happy New Year!

Required 
Plywood	150	4 sheets 1/2" and 1 sheet 3/4' exterior
Resin	100	ebay or west marine?
Vinyl Floor + Glue 21 foot x 6 foot 220	https://www.defender.com
Rivits	30	https://www.rivets.com
3M 5200	18	https://www.amazon.com
3/4 Through Hull Fittings x 2	7	amazon
Hose for Bait Tank Plumbing to pump. 20	hose for bait tank plumbing
Wire Connectors	13	amazon
Wiring	50	possibly avoidable… 
Seat Base	40	amazon
Total	648	

Wish List 
Hatch Door	30	craigslist - act fast!
Buss Bar to clean up and simplify wiring	12	
Extra Battery	65	
3-Bank Charger	160	
267


----------



## bonz_d (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome back! Looks like this will be a nice build and you've gotten quite a jump on it.

I would look for some ACX sanded on side for the ply. Which is what I've been using.

As for sealing the plywood of course it is well known that epoxy resin is the best choice over-all though there is something else that I've learned from a different site to seal with and have found it to work very well and is much less expensive. The formula goes like this. 1 part Boiled linseed oil, 1 part spar urethane and 2 parts mineral spirits.

How much you are going to use will be determined by the moisture content of the wood. Dryer wood will absorb more and also seal better because of it.

Vinyl covering is a great way to go and the website you've listed is about the best price you're going to find. I also think if you search the web you can find a better price for the seat base. Again look thru ebay.

I like the way you've laid out the floor plan. You're starting point looks very similar to my Alumacraft Classic 16.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 3, 2016)

One thing that I can add is that.....if you are going to cover the plywood with the vinyl flooring, I wouldn't spend the extra money for ACX but rather use BCX or even CDX. 

Remember to coat both sides of the plywood to lessen warping.

Epoxy is expensive. You might Google.... polyester resin... to see if that would do the job for you. I don't have a lot of experience in either material, though.

Watch your added weight.

regards, richg99


----------



## bonz_d (Jan 3, 2016)

I use ACX for a couple of reasons. 1; most BCX or CDX 1/2" ply that I've seen is only 4 ply and has open voids in both sides of the veneer where as the ACX always has one side that is clear and is 5 ply making it a bit stiffer. 2; When laying vinyl it is best to have a clear flat side to glue to. Any voids gives a place for the vinyl to start to delaminate or bubble. I've always used a weighted roller to roll out the vinyl or carpet onto the adhesive and have yet to have one start to pull up. The cost difference between ACX and BCX is usually less tan $6.00 a sheet.

Regardless of which method you use to seal the plywood it is always best to do both sides as rot normally starts from underneath as moisture gets trapped there. It is also wise to cut any holes and predrill for fasteners when you can before sealing and pay extra attention to all sides were the ply's are exposed.

The 1st boat I've done with this method was a Lund S14 DLX and it is now 7 years old and still looks almost as good as day one. Though it is kept clean and allowed to dry out after use. Also the 2 boats in my sig. will also be done with this method.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bonz. You make some very good points and, given the small price difference, even I would now vote for ACX. Well said. 

richg99


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome back.

I paint my plywood with enamel paint and have no trouble with contact cement holding my carpet to the deck, even when soaking wet it won't let go.


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 5, 2016)

Worked on the boat for a couple hours Sunday after church. Picked up the plywood, cut the first 2 pieces, and used the old 3rd piece to make a template for the bait tank to be incorporated. Photos are updated on the original link. 

Purchased the carpet, glue, and 2 gallons of expoxy. 

On that note. Do you think 2 gallons will be enough to coat all surfaces of the plywood? 

Thanks! Jason


----------



## richg99 (Jan 6, 2016)

https://www.answers.com/Q/How_can_you_calculate_the_coverage_for_epoxy_coatings_or_flooring


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks Rich. I've been working out of town all week but got home today. After I put the kiddos to bed and spent time with the family I went to the garage and finished cutting and routing the replacement floor pieces. And... My new vinyl floor material, epoxy resin, and seat base came today. The flooring glue should arrive tomorrow. 

Here are some pix of the completed replacement floor with the recessed bait tank that will have a front deck build around it.


----------



## bonz_d (Jan 8, 2016)

Looking very good. Nice fit with the plywood.

As to the amount of resin you'll use will be dependent on the moisture content of the wood as I mentioned before and as I haven't used that method before so I can't even give a guesstament. I would think or hope that 2 gal would be more than enough to do what you have there. But please keep track and let us know how much you use se at least I can get an idea of coverage.

Waiting to see more!


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 11, 2016)

Made some progress after church today. Here is the last photo. I updated about 35 pix to the album you can acess from the original link/post of this thread. 

Trying to decide the cleanest and most efficient way to plumb the water in/out of the bait tank. Any thoughts? 

I found an old junk bass boat and I'm going to talk to the owner tomorrow to see if I can pry the hatch doors off his hands. They are all aluminum with aluminum frames. Keeping my fingers crossed he'll let go of them.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 11, 2016)

https://www.myhardwaresupply.com/store/p/35398-Thermoplast-Flotec-Drill-Pump.aspx?feed=Froogle&gclid=CjwKEAiAws20BRCs-P-ssLbSlg4SJABbVcDppPoABE3hgvZP6FdpVu6BLGYxIbELqVdjP5o8RmoHoBoCsTrw_wcB


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jan 11, 2016)

Really like the way the forward side console blends with the front deck / livewell area. Great way to open up floor space!


----------



## lvmark342 (Jan 12, 2016)

JKTreveccaFishin said:


> Made some progress after church today. Here is the last photo. I updated about 35 pix to the album you can acess from the original link/post of this thread.
> 
> Trying to decide the cleanest and most efficient way to plumb the water in/out of the bait tank. Any thoughts?
> 
> I found an old junk bass boat and I'm going to talk to the owner tomorrow to see if I can pry the hatch doors off his hands. They are all aluminum with aluminum frames. Keeping my fingers crossed he'll let go of them.


I just moved to east Tennessee. Have you ever been fishing in Dale Hollow? I thought I might give it a try. I like your boat. I wish I would have configured my own instead of buying a new one. Wound up with a 1756 dlx Lowe with 50 hp. Evinrude tiller steer.


bonz_d said:


> Welcome back! Looks like this will be a nice build and you've gotten quite a jump on it.
> 
> I would look for some ACX sanded on side for the ply. Which is what I've been using.
> 
> ...





JKTreveccaFishin said:


> Hello! It's been years but I used to frequent this forum. I couldn't get my old screen name to work so I created this new one. I think my old screen name was JKTrevecca. I live in middle Tennessee and currently own my third tin boat. The boat is in great shape and was used 3 times last week. I received some money for Christmas and decided to use it on re-building the interior of the boat to add storage and make it more custom to me.
> 
> I started lurking this forum again yesterday and decided to sign up again since I just dove into a project that I'd like to share and get your input on.
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 13, 2016)

LVMark - I haven't fished Dale Hollow but I know the BEST resource for you if you're wanting to learn that Lake. His name is Dave. His information can be found at www.dalehollowdave.com I've driven around that lake for work and it is beautiful. From what I understand it is a very deep clear water lake that produces trophy walleye and smallmouth on a daily basis. 

I tend to stick around Cordell Hull, Cheatham, Old Hickory, J Percy Priest, and the skinny waters closer the middle Tennessee. Before I murdered my boat I was doing very well on the bottom end of Old Hickory catching Stripers. I'm still learning but landed a 25 pounder Christmas eve and had 6 more fish on the day after Christmas. My biggest Striper to date was about 2 ounces shy of 30 pounds below Cordell Hull about 6 miles down-stream. It's an all consuming hobby! Good luck learning Dale Hollow. I have some good waypoints for stripers for that lake that were given to me but haven't ventured up there with the boat in tow just yet. 

I picked up a total of 6 storage compartment hatches and frames yesterday off an old junk bass boat. I'll post pix later. Gotta earn the green stuff for now. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sounds like we have at least 3 guys close to Dale Hollow. I am there May through Sept.

How about a meet-up? Or would that be a Fish-up?

richg99


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm about 45 minutes west of Dale Hollow right along Hwy 52. Its a shame I haven't ventured up that way to fish yet. I spend most of my time on Old Hickory and Percy Priest. 

Very nice boat and looks like a great project! Love the layout of the boat and location of the bait tank blended into the deck.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 13, 2016)

When I get back up to TN, I can fish any weekday other than Thursday, if I plan ahead. Anyone else available during the week for a tin-boat armada fish-off after May 15 or so?

richg99


----------



## bonz_d (Jan 13, 2016)

Rich we always seem to go north and haven't thought much about going south but maybe I should bring it up to the wife. PM me and maybe we can come up with some ideas!


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 13, 2016)

Sounds like fun to me. Let me know if and when. I am always up for meeting other fisherman and would love to give Dale hollow a try.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 15, 2016)

Rich I've got a niece in Crossville. I may have to come up to see her and bring the boat. I would love to get into some Tennessee fishing.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 15, 2016)

Guess I'll start a new thread called Tennessee 2016. That way, if we put together a trip, we can all find the thread.

richg99


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 16, 2016)

Started epoxy coating the bottoms of the deck pieces after work tonight. I pre-drilled all of my rivet holes so expoxy would flow down into the holes and water-proof them too. 

Couple pix.


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 16, 2016)

That's gonna be a fish catching machine ! Great work.


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 16, 2016)

Coat it? I decided to re seal the seams inside the boat while I have it apart. I used coat it. I ground out the seams inside with a drill and wire brush then applied the stuff. I didn't use naval jelly per the instructions because the bottle of naval jelly specifically says not to use it on aluminum.... hoping using didn't make a mistake. Have any of you used it? Did you use naval jelly? Should I start over? Thx

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 16, 2016)

I used coat it on the inside and outside seams of mine. It's seems to be bulletproof when dried , mines still in the build stage but I don't think you will have an issue. Only thing I used was acetone after wire brushing.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't know if it will matter, or even show up...but...back when I had a number of fiberglass boats, we were cautioned to NOT use a steel wire wheel.

The tiny fragments that broke off showed up as rust stains after a while. Bronze or Stainless wire was recommended. So, you might have some tiny rust stains in the future. If they don't show, I wouldn't worry much about it.

richg99


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 17, 2016)

Thx guys

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 17, 2016)

Getting there.. SLOWLY. Here are a couple pix. Several more have been uploaded to the album you can access via the link in my original post. 

I pre-drilled all of the holes in the wood slightly larger than my rivets, then put two coats of epoxy on all sides of every pieve. Then I sanded the top side of the epoxy because there were a few drips that dried hard. Sanding Epoxy makes me realize how tough this stuff is. I also thought the contact cement would better adhere to the epoxy sanded vs. glossy. Anyway.. I wrapped the first two pieces of floor in vinyl and got them installed. I shot some Lexel caulk/sealant into the rivet holes as extra insurance before installing the rivets. The edges of the floor will be hidden by trim pieces once the build is complete (hopefully by next weekend... my wife's patience is running thin [-X ). 

I think I'm going a little over-kill on the weather/water proofing especially since this boat lives in the garage but I figure if I don't have time to do it right the first time, I definitely won't have time to do it again and I'd prefer to not do it again. 

I'm in town for work this week so I should be able to get a couple hours of progress in a couple nights after the kids are in bed.


----------



## bonz_d (Jan 17, 2016)

Very well done. Shouldn't have to touch it again in your lifetime.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 17, 2016)

Great job.

It would outlast me....but...I am 76 years of age.

Ha Ha

richg99


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 18, 2016)

looks great very nice work =D>


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Looking great. Nice job.


----------



## lvmark342 (Jan 19, 2016)

I lived on Pearcy Priest lake when I was a kid. I still have friends in the Nashville area. I thought about going over there. I like the work you have done on your boat so far.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvmark342 (Jan 19, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Sounds like we have at least 3 guys close to Dale Hollow. I am there May through Sept.
> 
> How about a meet-up? Or would that be a Fish-up?
> 
> richg99


Maybe so, It's hard for me to make plans that far in advance. My mother's health is not good.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 19, 2016)

Percy Priest is the lake I fish most often. It is an excellent Hybrid "Cherokee" Bass lake and it's where I was taught how to fish for those suckers. With the exception of Late October - the end of December, Hybrids are pretty predictable on Priest. It's where I go for quantity. The Hybrids are great and you can catch several that are 10+ pounds. The stripers are also plentiful but 20 pounds is a good fish on that lake. The big girls are on the Cumberland river system.


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you all for the encouraging words! I didn't get any work done last night. I was exhausted and crashed after putting the kids to bed. I have plans tonight too but Wednesday, I hope to finish installing the base layer of floor and start working on the deck, console, and re-wiring.


----------



## screamensemen (Jan 19, 2016)

I know how you feel. Work then home with kids im usually whooped when its their bedtime. Your boat is turning out great. I really like the front deck console and the live well all done together. It gives it a super clean flow to it. Keep up the great work.


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Jan 21, 2016)

Couple updated pix. Floor is done and fully installed. Finalizing the deck layout and hatch sizing/holes before episodes dying and covering the deck pieces.

And my buddy sends me this today. Gotta get the boat done quickly!

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice looking. I like that grill in the deck. Sure would like to catch a striper of that size.

richg99


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Feb 6, 2016)

Progress has been slow but I picked it back up this week. All of the deck pieces and framing are are cut, bathed in 2 coats of epoxy resin, painted the sides that aren't wrapped in flooring material, and fully installed into the boat. Tomorrow will involve installing the vinyl onto the aluminum hatch doors, re-assy of the console, wiring, and then it could technically go into the water. I'll still need to do my side storage pieces which I've cut but can't decide how I want to best utilize that space. I updated about 30 pics into the album here ( https://goo.gl/photos/7KKadFCFsfcLS78RA ) but also attached the most recent status photo into this post. 

I hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## richg99 (Feb 6, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Fire1386 (Feb 6, 2016)

Very nice re-do.....should last a long time.....


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Feb 15, 2016)

Almost there....


----------



## bonz_d (Feb 15, 2016)

Impressive! 

We're still iced in and temps are still going to 0 at night.


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Feb 23, 2016)

For all practical purposes, the boat is done. I'll upload some pictures later today. My camera battery was dead last night. I finished it last night after work. I was super excited and my 6 year old was too. We threw the life-jackets, paddle, and fire-ext into the boat along with my son's new fishing rod he got for Christmas that has only been used once since then. He's begging me to stop and get McDonalds so we can eat on the boat like was always used to. It was almost dark and I just wanted to make sure she floats and all systems were working as intended so I told him we'd eat after the boat test. That didn't temper his excitement any at all. Nor did it mine. 

I pull up to the nearest boat ramp and he begs me "can I get in the boat while you put it in the water daddy?". I agree and put his life-jacket on him and tell him to sit down while I'm backing the boat up. Plug is in and everything is ready. I back him down the ramp until the back half of the boat is in the water, hop out of the truck to release the winch, hop back in the truck to back him the rest of the way into the water. I can tell the boat is floating so I stop and get back out of the truck. 

In all my excitement, I had not only released the winch, I had also disconnected it from the boat. So... my 6 year old son and my boat are ever so slowly drifting off into the middle of the cove as I stand beside my truck in absolute disbelief. It takes a couple seconds but as soon as my son realizes what is going on he enters full on panic mode. He rushes to the front of the boat, nearly jumping into the water as he reaches both hands out trying to get to me while fighting the urge to scream like a girl. 

After about 7.2 seconds of thinking "how can I fix this without swimming?", I surrendered and remove my wallet, shoes, belt, and pocket contents proceeding to take the polar plunge and swim about 25 feet to my son's rescue. Luckily... the boat started and I proceeded to re-load it onto the trailer and go home while my son was shaking in fear. 

I laughed it off and tried to get him to trust that everything was always okay in hopes he wouldn't be hesitant to fish with daddy next time. The jury is still out on that but as you can imagine, I still had to face mommy and explain why I was dripping wet with blue lips and near frost bite when we got home. Luckily, she's cool and thought it was hilarious but after laughing, I did get a "suggestion" to never put our kids in the boat while backing it into or pulling it out of the water. Fair enough. 

So... I really am an idiot. 

Pics and boat details will come later. Have a great morning everyone.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 23, 2016)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

That's really funny! My daughter fell out of the boat in February a few years ago, I still start laughing when I think about it. So long as no one is hurt, those are some of the best stories.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 23, 2016)

Brave guy...not for diving in and rescuing your son, but for having the courage to tell the story here.

You are to be commended for your honest rendition of an error on your part. It may stop the next guy/ gal from doing the same thing.

Good for you!

richg99

p.s. my old poly painter (bow rope) broke when I launched my boat a few weeks ago. She floated away. A fellow fisherman took me out to recover her. No kids on board, though.


----------



## hankthecrank (Feb 23, 2016)

I did the same thing while launching alone last Nov. The rope broke , I stepped out of the truck and thought, crap now what?! Waded ,swam out and brought her back. One of my buddies came along later in the day and wanted to know why i was all wet when I was in a perfectly good boat. Yuk, Yuk.


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 23, 2016)

That is one mistake that will never happen again and I'm sure your son will remember when he is an adult and launching his own boat. Very proud of you for admitting your mistake in such a public way. It will also be a good story around the dinner table for years to come.


----------



## mainjet (Feb 23, 2016)

Great Job on the boat, great story on the launch and all ends well. Enjoy the boat and all the memories.


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Feb 23, 2016)

Aside from a few details like a vinyl snap-in cover that needs to be sewn for the gas tank/battery compartment under the splash-well and some hatch lid pulls, my re-build is completed. I added about 50 additional photos to the album you can access here. https://goo.gl/photos/7KKadFCFsfcLS78RA In reviewing the photos I noticed the clear sealant fully penetrated the floor rivets as you can see in the under-floor photos showing the bait tank plumbing. Also, I noticed that my LED strip lights have at least 1 screw going through them from the storage hatch frame hardware. Oops! 



Since the last update I painted the boat portion of the inside of all of the storage compartments, added LED strip lights (they are white but appear blue for some reason in the photos) to all interior storage compartments including the bait-tank, completed the re-wire for all of the remaining accessories and running lights, and finished the rear and side storage compartments. I also cleaned, re-caulked, and painted the splash-well, plumbed the bait tank in, and wired in the trolling motor etc. Nothing is ever 100% done in my world but I'm calling this completed. 



She's not a brand new boat by any means but I'm pleased with the overall outcome of the rebuild. All in all, I spent a little more than $720 on the project which is about $220 more than I had hoped to spend but a lot less than a new boat. I'd like to add a 3rd battery and a 3 bank onboard charger later this year but that will have to wait for now. 



I'm eager to fish out of the boat and see you guys out there soon. The march striper run on the Cumberland is right around the corner! Thank you for all of the encouraging words over the last 7 weeks.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 23, 2016)

Where, on the Cumberland, do you fish? I spend summers in the Crossville area.

richg99


----------



## JKTreveccaFishin (Feb 24, 2016)

Rich - I fish different spots spread from the tailwaters below old hickory all the way up to defeated creak on cordell hull. If I told you more details than that I'd have to hunt you down! :twisted:


----------



## richg99 (Feb 24, 2016)

JKT...Ha Ha....that may be even better. This way, you can tell me all of your catching secrets, and not have to worry about me fishing in your spots. Ha!

richg99


----------

